# What time is your puppies bedtime?



## Sunflower (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi, 

Just a quick question. What time do you put your viz down to sleep for the night and what time does he/she wake up to start the day? 

Thanks.

Sunflower. Xx


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

It matter not, they learn to follow your schedule. 
Rule is to keep the dog close, crate (nor not) in the same room and not isolateed in another room... not that kind of dog.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy goes to bed with us about 2300 and I get up at 0530 :-[ and she has her first walk at 0600.....happy days.. ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

That sounds like fun, smell paradise in the AM before the sun comes up... 

I keep the boy guessing, there are times we sleep in :-[


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Olive is 1 now and goes to bed with us anytime from 9pm then wakes up just before I leave for work at 8am! bliss!

when she was a puppy she would go to bed when we did around 10/11 - we made it later so she would sleep longer and she would wake up anytime between 6am/7am for a wee then into bed with us until we got up.

she has always liked her sleep - just like her mum!!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Bristol goes to bed around 9pm. If I am late with her schedule, she will find the nearest blanket and nest until I open the bedroom door. Then straight to bed she goes. This has been her schedule since we brought her home. If she happens to eat later than normal, she will get up once during the night. We are up by 6am every morning, no matter what day of the week it is.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma doesn't have a bed time- it's pretty much when we go, she crawls in with us and sleeps until either we get up or she has to go and nags to get off the bed and out the door.


----------



## Henning (Jun 26, 2013)

August loves his sleep. At the latest I get into bed at 11, by then he has been snoozing for a while. He gets up when I go to work at 7. Weekends we sometimes sleep in and it's easy for him to cuddle until 10. He is an on and off dog though, so when he isn't sleepy, he is bouncing around ;D


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

Ruger goes to bed with us about 10:30pm and wakes up at 6:30am. He's like our alarm in the morning. He will sleep in with us on the weekend if we put him in bed with us. (he usually sleeps in his crate next to our bed)


----------



## Ginger nutter (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi sunflower, 

We picked up jasper 8 weeks on Friday and his bedtime has been between 10 and 11 pm, he usually doses beforehand with us on the sofa but this is the time we pop him in his crate. I have been letting him out to go potty at around 130 am then he sleeps until we get up at 6.30 am. We had quite a busy weekend and didn't realise how much sleep he needs / likes so now everyone else is out in the day and it's just me and him he gets in some nice big naps. 
I've attached A photo from tonight's nap session!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Bedtime when I go to bed ;D Usually between 10-10:30. 

Usually by 9 they are lying down and will nap or chew a bone/ bully stick. When we've really gotten them tired they will lie down at 8 ;D

Our boys are very good sleepers, we are so lucky. I get Miles up at 5:30 to run, but he would stay in bed much longer if we would let him. I imagine that he would get antsy about 7:30 or 8, but I am an early riser so he's up with me. On the rare occasion I don't take him running on a weekend day, when I get home he's still in bed with my husband.


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

Olive loves her sleep! She starts getting really sleepy around 7 pm. She falls asleep on the couch while my husband and I watch TV and then she comes to bed with us. 

She typically wakes up around 7-7:30 am but every once in awhile she will wake up around 5-6 am.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Nelly goes to bed when we go, between 10pm and 11pm. By then she has probably already fallen asleep with one of us on the couch and she just trots through to her crate when we go to bed. 

She is a lazybones in the morning. She would sleep until 11 if we didn't need to get up and go! She's out for the toilet at about 6.30am/7am regardless.


----------



## Henning (Jun 26, 2013)

I had to drag him out of bed at 7:30 this morning


----------



## Sunflower (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks guys for your replies.


----------



## Taika (Sep 14, 2013)

This is how my V likes to sleep before he goes to bed in his crate!


----------

